

Rate my startup: Tea for iPhone - siglesias

Hi everyone,<p>Although I meant to to submit this app as part of the November Launch commitment on HN, I had serious reservations about how usable the app would be. Instead of submitting, I went back to the drawing board the past couple of months, worked with a designer and am pleased now finally to share Tea for iPhone.<p>As it turns out, this is also my first major software project since beginning programming a year and a half ago after graduating college, which is when I decided that I was tired of hunting for technical cofounders.<p>Mainly I'd like feedback on this page as a landing page, the concept, and how approachable the presentation is. Any other comments are welcome.<p>http://www.teaapp.com
======
euroclydon
Honestly: The hand poped up and scared the hell out of me. I have no idea if
anyone will buy it, but I hear you can make money on tea rebill schemes.

